# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Trade prices p/h

## perthnovice

Having our kitchen reno done we have a builder doing all the structural work and he has quoted plumber and sparky at no mark up prices are, 
Plumber $75p/h
Sparky $80p/h
Just wanted to know if these prices are in line with what other people have been quoted 
We are in Esperance Western Australia 
Thanks In Advance
Neil

----------


## jimfish

Sounds about right

----------


## SilentButDeadly

That's less than what I'd expect given your relative proximity to the mining industry.  It's pretty much spot on to what we pay...

----------

